
359000 Results? Google Is Faking Search Numbers to Appear Big - ssuda
http://www.epictions.com/blog/search-engine/google-faking-search-numbersc
======
DocTomoe
So the author

1\. does not understand basic Google search strategies (for instance: Using
apostrophes to search for exact Matches 2\. then deduces that any "result"
must be an exact result and not just a subset of any n-gram of the words
entered in the search query 3\. after which he tries to load a lot of results,
only to get pinched out by Google's "likeliness filter" \- which also protects
Google from too costly deep-text searches (which in the vast majority of use
cases are not beneficial to the user anyway) and then 4\. finally accuses
Google of fraud and "growth hacking" \- thus starting to play bullshit bingo.

------
dtnewman
Link appears broken. I think the "c" at the end of the link is a typo. Correct
link is [http://www.epictions.com/blog/search-engine/google-faking-
se...](http://www.epictions.com/blog/search-engine/google-faking-search-
numbers)

